# Mac's Tri-EDC Light Engine Bodies



## okluma (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey guys, I have some light engine bodies available for Mac's Tri-EDC. 
I made these for myself and another forum member, Espionage Studio, who helped me get the fitment just right.

Initially I made these for a project I'm working on, but it seems like there may be a few other people wanting them as well. I'd prefer not to make too many more of these, but I do have some available right now. 

I'm asking $70 for the aluminum bodies, and $100 for the copper bodies. If you're interested, paypal me at jasapp [at] gmail [dot] com.


----------



## Espionage Studio (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeff I'm happy to see your sales thread, it has been a pleasure working with you and it will be nice to finally get a different engine in the Mac Tri EDC!


----------

